

Ask HN:  putting electronics around a city - enjrolas

Dear Hacker News,
I'm curious about how groups have successfully installed sensor networks around a city.  Assume that money isn't the issue--you've got 1,000 sensors bought and paid for, and now you want to place them in public areas.  What's an effective way to go about this?
======
vyrotek
I think it depends on a lot of things. I'm sure you could talk to your city
officials and ask for some permission. But, I think their acceptance to going
to be based on how permanent these things are going to be. You chances are
probably higher if you explain that you just want to run a week-long
experiment and explain to them what exactly your sensors do. The biggest
problem is that you don't own anything of the property you'd like to put your
sensors on.

------
ahi
If your city has above ground telephone poles, you may be able to work
something out with the utility. Light poles might also be an option. Power
would be an issue though.

